# Cake with ww flour, applesauce, and no sugar - not a treat



## MostlyWater (Aug 29, 2008)

I just made one.  I'm not that  happy.  It's not a treat, ya know what i mean..


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 30, 2008)

Post the recipe you used? Did you use all ww flour, or mix with white? All ww, no shortening or sugar, would turn out kinda like adobe, I'm thinking. Did the recipe call for straw? ;p


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 30, 2008)

half ww, half white.  half splenda, half sugar.  but applesce, no fat at all


----------



## gadzooks (Aug 30, 2008)

I think what killed it was the no fat thing. Why no fat? There are healthy fats, like raw coconut oil. Primo for baking, and a medium chain triglyceride...your body can't even store it. All you can do is burn it for energy, and it tastes good.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 30, 2008)

i like no fat.  i think it's fine.  i also used whole eggs which have some fat in them.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2008)

I am confused. You posted that you made this cake with no fat and did not like it, but then said you like no fat and think it is fine.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 30, 2008)

i think the whole wheatiness and the sugar blend did me in.  i mean, a cake mix with soda or applesce instead of fat is fine IMO.  but this ...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like you took liberties with *a* cake recipe - and it was a flop. Without knowing what the original recipe called for, and what you actually used, it's kind of hard to explain why it was a flop.

One thing - ww flour is not normally used for cakes due to the higher protein content ... cake flour may have worked - but, again, don't know the rest of the recipe. 

FWIW: Even if you had followed a published recipe exactly - not all recipes actually work.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

it was a recipe from a friend.  she loooooves it !


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2008)

Maybe your friend has bad taste  j/k


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

gb is right.  i often don't care for the recipes or menues she posts.  she's one of those cake mix and can of beans people.

sigh......i should have known better


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> gb is right.  i often don't care for the recipes or menues she posts.  she's one of those cake mix and can of beans people.
> 
> sigh......i should have known better



Um...whats wrong with cake mix and canned beans? Or are you talking about mixing them together? Now THAT would be gross.


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

yes, together.


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

And you willingly followed one of her recipes?????


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)




----------

